
The Nine Dots Prize – Are digital technologies making politics impossible? - kijin
https://ninedotsprize.org/
======
kijin
Submission Statement

I found this on r/books. It seems to have been announced a couple of days ago.
I wanted to find out what HNers think about the question and the competition,
but for some reason nobody seems to have submitted it yet.

The question sounds odd at first -- one could easily say "No wai!" and that
would be the end of it -- but surely there are more interesting things to say
about it if we don't take it as a strictly binary question.

